# MFK is down?



## razalas5 (Feb 1, 2011)

Does that mean Aquariacentral is down too?
Boo...was just going to go on there...


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Whoa AquariaCentral.com is inactive too. If you go to MFK you will an ominous message at the page that displays. I hope that something did not go wrong.


----------



## secuono (Nov 19, 2009)

CapitalCichlids.org is also down. I heard on FB it's server repairs going on.


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

Darn it. I thought something was up.


----------



## dhgyello04 (Jul 11, 2008)

:eek5::eek5::eek5:NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!

Thats the other place I spend most of my time at work.. hahaha


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

Noticed it to along with AC


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

Is it back for anyone yet?


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

It's still down.


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Mar 8, 2007)

there was a issue with the server and they are working on it. they hope to have it up soon.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

It should be up by the end of today. There was a software upgrade that needed to be done and some work on the server. There were a few unexpected complications resulting in the prolonged downtime but it WILL be back


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

Thanks for the update, Rachel. There is almost always some unexpected problem when doing upgrades I guess!


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

As you know, we recently had an unscheduled outtage. Because of these problems, we have decided to move our servers in order to protect the availability of the websites. The move will start today, Friday September, 2, 2011 and should be finished by Monday, September 5, 2011. We hope that this move will help to prevent issues in the future. Please be patient during this time of transition. The following sites will be effected:

www.monsterfishkeepers.com
www.aquariacentral.com
www.aquaticphotography.com
www.pvas.com
www.capitalcichlids.org
www.acaforum.org

Thanks!


----------



## londonloco (Aug 25, 2005)

Is it me, or are all the MFK sites down again...MFK, AC and CCA?


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Could be another server move, I think it's the final one.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

MFK and AC sort of half work right now.


----------



## londonloco (Aug 25, 2005)

Not for me , I still can't get on....


----------



## Plant keeper (Jan 27, 2011)

I still can't get on...


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

I'm pretty sure they are working out the 'kinks' in the server move from this past weekend.

I was on briefly this morning & the site was very slow & just tried to get on again and both sites aren't up at all.


----------

